# 2000 Maxima Cabin Air Filter



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

I do not have a filter. When did they start cabin air filters for the Maxima?


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that your car has one. Maybe there's no sticker inside your glove box that tells about it.


----------



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you dreblon........I read that filter started in 2003.


----------

